# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Logitech - генеральный партнер Национального финала по World of Tanks

## Labs

Компания Logitech выступит в качестве партнера на белорусском отборочном этапе World Cyber Games 2013, финал которого состоится 26 октября в большом зале КЗ «Минск». За право участвовать в суперфинале будут бороться сильнейшие игроки World of Tanks, прошедшие отборочный матч – Virus и pAnic. За третье место и 150 000 игрового золота сразятся команды Atom и JCVD.

В достижении новых побед белорусским киберспортсменам помогут аксессуары из игровой линейки Logitech G-Series, известные своим непревзойденным качеством и продвинутой функциональностью. В частности, для каждого игрового стола швейцарский разработчик представит геймерские мыши Logitech G400S Optical Gaming Mouse с возможностью мгновенной настройки DPI в пределах 400 –  4000 и ресурсом кликов в 20 миллионов нажатий.

Продукцию Logitech игроки также получат в качестве призов. Лучшей команде по итогам турнира достанется ультрапрочный беспроводной манипулятор Logitech G602 Wireless Gaming Mouse, оснащенный 11 программируемыми G-клавишами. Он работает в двух режимах – Performance и Endurance и в первом из них способен продержаться непрерывно 250 часов без пауз. Другими ценными трофеями станут: клавиатура Logitech G710 Plus Mechanical Gaming Keyboard, оснащенная бесшумными механическими клавишами, а также игровая гарнитура Logitech G430 Surround Sound Gaming Headset, сконструированная с использованием технологии Dolby Headphone и гарантирующая объемное стереозвучание без посторонних шумов.

Оценить устройства обновленной линейки Logitech G-Series смогут не только участники  World Cyber Games 2013, но и болельщики. Для них компания представит специально оборудованную игровую зону, где устройства из линейки Logitech G-Series можно будет протестировать в «полевых условиях», то есть в игре World of Tanks. Любой желающий сможет попытать счастья в импровизированном мини-турнире и получит шанс выиграть призы.

----------

